# SPAM Attacken heftig



## Dennis-S. (14. September 2003)

Hallo Leute,
hab ein riesiges Problem. GMX bietet ja diese Sampverdacht-Ordner. Ich bekomme täglich eine nachricht, wenn neue eingegangen sind. Seit ein paar Tagen sind es immer um die 80-90 täglich. ALles sind irgendwelche Mailer-Deamons. hab ne eigene Domain (http://www.dennis-s.de) und die Failer mails die bekomme sind immer an irgendwen blabla@dennis-s.de. Was ist das passiert? Kann mir irgendjemand helfen?


----------



## Georg Melher (15. September 2003)

Ich weiss nicht, was Du jetzt von uns erwartest.  

Man darf sich wirklich nicht wundern, wenn man Spam-Mails bekommt. Das Geschäft mit dem Verkauf von Adressdaten boomt nunmal...leider. Das scheint über Robots zu laufen, in denen nur Bruchstücke von Alias und/oder Domain langen um alles vollzuspamen was zur Vorgabe passt.

Ich hoffe nur, dass es *irgendwann* mal gelingt, dem einen Riegel vorzuschieben.  

Am besten einen Extra Account anlegen, den man nur wegen Bestätigungsmails anschaut aber ansonsten nicht anrührt. Ne 100%ige Lösung wird's erst einmal nicht geben.


----------



## melmager (15. September 2003)

Da ist dir genau das gleiche passiert wie mir:

Irgend ein Spam Fuzzi benutzt deine Domain Adresse als
Absendeadresse und bei alle Emails die es nicht gibt
bekommst du als "Absender" eine Fehlermeldung.

Wenn ich wüsste wie man dagegen vorgehen könnte 
würde ich es machen 

Und das Schöne: Wenn deine Domain als Spamabsender 
überall bekannt ist bekommste auch keine Emails
von Leuten die was zu deinen Produkten wissen will :-(

Mit anderen Worten da macht jemand deine Domain kaputt :-|


----------



## Frankensurfer (28. September 2003)

Hi,
als erstes musst du den "Header" der Email auslesen:
Compuserve:  Zeigt Dir automatisch den Header

Microsoft Outlook:  Die Mail anklicken und dann auf Datei \ Eigenschaften \ Details klicken.

Netscape Navigator:  Einfach die Mail markieren, dann auf Ansicht \ Seitenquelltext klicken.

Netscape Communicator:  Einfach die Mail markieren, dann auf Ansicht \ Seitenquelltext klicken.


Das sieht dann überwiegend so aus:

From: Vegbar Fubar <fooha@ifi.foobar.no>
Date: Fri, 11 Apr 2003 18:09:53 GMT
To: spamer@techbroker.com
Received: by o200.fooway.net (950413.SGI.8.6.12/951211.SGI) for techbr@fooway.net id OAA07210; Fri,
11 Apr 2003 14:10:06 -0400
Received: from ifi.foobar.no by o200.fooway.net via ESMTP (950413.SGI.8.6.12/951211.SGI)
for <spamer@techbroker.com> id OAA18967; Fri, 11 Apr 2003 14:09:58 -0400
Received: from gyllir.ifi.foobar.no (2234@gyllir.ifi.foobar.no [129.133.64.230]) by ifi.foobar.no
with ESMTP (8.6.11/ifi2.4)
id <UAA24351@ifi.foobar.no> for <spamer@techbroker.com> ; Fri, 11 Apr 2003 20:09:56 +0200
From: Vegbar Fubar <fooha@ifi.foobar.no>
Received: from localhost (Vegbarha@localhost) by gyllir.ifi.foobar.no ; Fri, 11 Apr 2003 18:09:53
GMT
Date: Fri, 11 Apr 2003 18:09:53 GMT
Message-Id: <200304111809.13156.gyllir@ifi.foobar.no>
To: spamer@techbroker.com

Bedeutung:

From: Vegbar Fubar <fooha@ifi.foobar.no>
- hier findest Du Informationen über den Absender der E-Mail wie eingetragenen Namen im Mail Programm sowie die E-Mail Adresse.

Date: Fri, 11 Apr 2003 18:09:53 GMT
- in dieser Zeile findest Du das Datum und die Uhrzeit, wann die Mail abgeschickt wurde

To: spamer@techbroker.com
- in dieser Zeile siehst Du, an wen die E-Mail gerichtet ist. (hier siehst Du nur die E-Mail Adresse, keinen Benutzernamen!)

Received: by o200.fooway.net (950413.SGI.8.6.12/951211.SGI) for techbr@fooway.net id OAA07210; Fri, 11 Apr 2003 14:10:06 -0400
- hier findest Du Informationen darüber, von welchen POP Server Du Deine E-Mail geholt hast, das wäre in diesem Fall o200.fooway.net, welche Mailsoftware auf dem Server aktiv ist (inkl.Versionsnummer), das Datum und die Uhrzeit.

Received: from ifi.foobar.no by o200.fooway.net via ESMTP (950413.SGI.8.6.12/951211.SGI) for <spamer@techbroker.com> id OAA18967; Fri, 11 Apr 2003 14:09:58 -0400
- hier findest Du den Computernamen (ifi.foobar.bo) der die Mail an den Server geschickt hat (o200.fooway.net) und an wen die E-Mail adressiert ist.

Received: from gyllir.ifi.foobar.no (2234@gyllir.ifi.foobar.no [129.133.64.230]) by ifi.foobar.no with ESMTP (8.6.11/ifi2.4) id <UAA24351@ifi.foobar.no> for <spamer@techbroker.com> ; Fri, 11 Apr 2003 20:09:56 +0200
- diese Zeile enthält, das der Computer ifi.foobar.no die E-Mail von einem anderen Computer (gyllir.ifi.foobar.no) erhalten hat nach dem Computernamen gyllir.ifi.foobar.no findest Du eine IP Adresse 129.133.64.230 aber warum findest Du nach ifi.foobar.no keine ? Um dieses Phänomen zu lösen gehst Du wie folgt vor:
Mache einen NSLOOKUP (bekommt ihr überall als Programm) auf ifi.foobar.no
die Antwort sollte so aussehen:
Server: Fubarino.com
Address: 198.6.71.10
Non-authoritative answer:
Name: ifi.foobar.no
Address: 129.133.64.2

Aber was soll Dir das sagen ?
Ganz einfach, der Computer ifi.foobar.no hat sich mit dem Server Fubarino.com verbunden und von dort aus die E-Mail geschickt.  Aber warum einmal .no und einmal .com ? Ebenfalls ganz einfach: 
Der Computer ifi.foobar.no scheint ein Norwegischer Computer zu sein, der sich mit dem amerikanischen Server verbunden hat um von dort aus die Mail zu schicken.

From: Vegbar Fubar <fooha@ifi.foobar.no>
- hier kannst Du erkennen, das der Absender der E-Mail "Vegbar Fubar" ist (jedenfalls hat er sein Mailprogramm darauf eingerichtet) und das die Absenderadresse "fppha.ifi.foobar.no" ist.

Received: from localhost (Vegbarha@localhost) by gyllir.ifi.foobar.no ; Fri, 11 Apr 2003 18:09:53 GMT
- Der Computer "gyllir.ifi.foobar.no" hat die E-Mail von "Localhost" (einem lokalen Rechner) erreicht. Ebenfalls kannst Du hier das Datum und eine Uhrzeit, welche besagt wann der Computer die E-Mail erreicht hat.

Date: Fri, 11 Apr 2003 18:09:53 GMT
- hier erkennst Du, das Datum und die Uhrzeit, wann Dich die E-Mail erreicht hat.

Message-Id: <200304111809.13156.gyllir@ifi.foobar.no>
- aus der Message ID kannst Du das Datum (2003 April 11) entnehmen und die Zeit (1809=18:09 Uhr) und 13156 identifiziert denjenigen, der die E-Mail abgeschickt hat. (dies findet nur aus Sicherheitsgründen des Mail-Servers statt)

To: spamer@techbroker.com
- in der letzten Zeile des Headers siehst Du unsere eigene E-Mail Adesse, d.h. welche Empfängeradresse der Absender eingetragen hat.

Mit diesen Daten gehst Du zu Deinem Rechtsanwalt und schickst diese Daten auch an Deinen Provider! (Lohnt sich in der Regel aber nicht, weil diese Spammer wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen und du deswegen Millionen € verplempern würdest)

Gruß, J o a c h i m


----------

